# ever hear familiar audio around?



## harryhood (Oct 30, 2007)

Just wondering who out there has run across familiar audio tracks in other haunts, or particularly, on tv? For me, there is this one tracks of wolves howling that I hear all the time on tv, in movies. i remember downloading it from soundsdogs.com about six years ago...


----------

